# Ohio Tactical School



## OULobo (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone ever had any experience with Tactical Defense Institute (TDI) in West Union, OH? A friend and I have been in contact with them and are thinking of taking a few of their courses. I have heard a few good things, but am fishing for some more opinions. 

Here is the site:

http://www.tdiohio.com/aboutb.htm


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 3, 2006)

My only experience would be the TDI knife a buddy gave me for christmas....great gift by the way!
Knife is designed by the school founder, a little unusual, taking some getting used to....but I like it and would be willing to train with the guy who came up with it.
Don't know if that helps or not; surfing their site it seems like a decent set up; give it a whirl and let us know.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes,  give it a whirl and let us know.  My experience though with this
type of set up is that they charge exorbinant fees for the actual 
training that you get.  Hopefully this group is somewhat different.

Brian R. VanCise
www.insinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 4, 2006)

They are a very well known school as far as I have heard. It is my understanding that they are in the Cooper family tree of commercial schools. So I would imagine that their school will mirror what is taught at Gunsite Academy. If your interested in learning that methodoligy it would probably be a good place to go, although it isn't really something I personally would be interested in devoting a lot of money or time into.

Paul


----------



## OULobo (Jan 4, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> They are a very well known school as far as I have heard. It is my understanding that they are in the Cooper family tree of commercial schools. So I would imagine that their school will mirror what is taught at Gunsite Academy. If your interested in learning that methodoligy it would probably be a good place to go, although it isn't really something I personally would be interested in devoting a lot of money or time into.
> 
> Paul


 
I just read an article on the Gunsite Academy and Cooper. It was pretty informative and interesting. I didn't know how much they pioneered the science/art of firearms tactics.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 5, 2006)

In tossing all the different school around, and often knocking Gunsite, folks seem to forget how many of the tier one trainers got their start as instructors there in some way, shape, or form: Clint Smith, Louis Awerbuck, Gabe Suarez, Jeff Gonzalez, Pat Rogers, etc.
Firearms training is much more like MA training in one sense that no one cares to admit...I train blah blah blah, and my sensei can kick your sensei's *** blah blah blah.
There is a lot of good material out there, and a number of good trainers, some well known, some less known.  Pretty much any good course that gets beyond the basic familiarization/fire 50 rounds level is going to cost between $150 and $250 a day, plus travel, plus ammo.  Quality firearms training, like any other quality training,  is seldom cheap.    If you can find a quality instructor close to home and can at least pare down the costs for travel, food, and lodging, you are more likely to invest in the trip, plain and simple.


----------



## Drac (Jan 5, 2006)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> My only experience would be the TDI knife a buddy gave me for christmas....great gift by the way


 
Yes, I agree 100%..One was given to be by a fellow LEO trainer and now I carry it on duty..It's almost invisible behind the mag pouches..Easy draw too..



			
				dearnis.com said:
			
		

> I would be willing to train with the guy that came up with it


 
Same here...


----------



## Deaf (Jan 6, 2006)

I actually know several people ( one being an ohio police officer and another being my martial art student ) who attended a knife seminar given by John Brenner, the founder of TDI.

Both highly praised the knowledge that was shown.  

I know this is second hand information however if you are interested in this type of training (tactical gun or knife) then I say give it a look and see what you think.  I know that TDI is mainly geared for law enforcement though and you did not mention that you were within that group or not.

HTH,

Deaf


----------



## dearnis.com (Jan 6, 2006)

It may be second hand information...but it is the best we have gotten so far.  Thanks for sharing/


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 10, 2006)

I would be curious to see their knife program myself, more-so then their shooting programs. Not saying anything dispairaging, just that I am probably already familiar with what they are teaching, so would be less enthusiastic about spending my money in that department.

Anybody have any pics of the knife they designed?

Paul


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's a little more second hand info...

One of my students who just moved here (Florida) from Ohio went to 2 different firearm TDI classes, the handgun course and the tactical shotgun course.  I think he also took a knife course, which is design to suppliment the firearm. I brought him along to an IDPA match (his first) and he did quite well using the concepts from the classes. From what he told/showed me, 2 of the concepts stood out... it seems they favor the Iso stance and drawing from the centerline. He said they spent all morning perfecting aquiring a good stance/grip/sight picture before any live fire. Once they did do live fire he said they shot ALOT. He also showed me thier method of reloading, basically agressively ripping the mag from the gun even if it drops free.

He spoke very highly of them and plans on attending the rifle course when he returns to Ohio for vacation. I would probably check it out if it was local to me.

Pic of the TDI K-bar made knife is here http://www.eknifeworks.com/webapp/e...ABAR+&Mode=Text&Brand=&PriceStart=&SKU=KA1480

looks kind of like a kerambit profile without the loop. However, from what he showed me, they were teaching it in forward grip, drawing it like a pistol.


----------

